# DAE or SFX



## lgreenspan (Jan 29, 2007)

After investigating options of exchanging I have narrowed my choices to these two companies. ( My resort is accepted by SFX) Which company have Tuggers had the best experience with?


----------



## Jimster (Jan 29, 2007)

*sfx or DAE*

It would help to know what you want to exchange for because the answer depends on it.  They are both smaller companies and have their own specialties.  If you are looking to get Bulgaria you are not getting it from SFX.  If  you are looking to get a high end Southern Cal. week, you're probably not getting it from DAE.  There is an older thread on here that asks Tuggers what DAE and SFX exchanges they have had.  Search it out of the archives and that will help.


----------

